# Stop-Motion-Film erstellen?



## darknesz (28. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!

ich hab einen kleinen stop-motion film aus knetmasse gemacht, bzw. bisher nur die fotos und bin nun auf der suche nach einem programm (für mac) mitdem ich diese einzelbilder gut zu einer animation zusammenfügen kann (und wo ich nicht jedes bild einzeln einfügen muss und dann die länge eines jeden einzellnen bildes von hand festlegen, so wie in "normalen" schnittprogrammen)


danke für tipps schonmal


----------



## NoSyMe (28. November 2008)

Direkt habe ich keine Ahnung von, allerdings kenne ich das Programm BMP2AVI.

Du könntest die Bilder über einen Batch in Photoshop zu BMP's kovertieren und sie dann mit BMP2AVI in ein unkomprimiertes Videofile konvertieren.

Dieses Videofile würde sich dann mit dem Schnittprogramm der Wahl weiterverarbeiten lassen


----------



## darknesz (28. November 2008)

hey,
danke das ist doch schonmal was 

irgendwie hab ich im hinterkopf das es in aftereffects so eine "folder as frames"-funktion gab, oder? aber wo?


----------



## Mark (28. November 2008)

Hi!

Wenn die Bilder durchnummeriert sind, kann diese Bild-Sequenz einfach im Quicktime-Player importiert (mit Angabe der Bildrate) und als Animation exportiert werden ...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: "Folder as Frames" ist doch ImageReady, oder? In AE ist es Datei importieren -> Bildsequenz


----------



## Profundi (28. November 2008)

Also wenns auch was kosten darf würde ich dir gerne Flash CS3 ans Herz legen! Damit hast du auch div. exportationsmöglichkeiten!

Flash erkennt eine Bilderreihenfolge wenn du durchnummerierte Dateien hast!

Sonst schreib mir eine PN dann kann ich dir mehr Infos geben!


----------



## Zinken (28. November 2008)

Auch mit Virtual Dub (gratis) kann man Bildsequenzen einfach öffnen und als Avi speichern.


----------



## janoc (28. November 2008)

Das muss doch mit iMovie bestimmt irgendwie gehen ?!

//edith: 
Google hat mich hierher geschickt: 
http://photojojo.com/content/tutorials/stop-motion-digital-camera/


----------



## annilein (19. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein legetrick-film mit stop motion zu machen.
ich habe schon einige aufnahmen, doch als ich es mir angeguckt habe,kam ab und zu ein flackern auf,als würden sich die lichtverhältnisse ändern, was sie jedoch nicht tun.
ich hab auch schon extra meinen position hinter der kamera geändert doch auch dann kam das flackern wieder auf.
hattet ihr das auch schonmal oder wüsstet ihr an was das liegen kann?


----------



## janoc (19. Januar 2009)

Mach alle Einstellungen manuell: Blende, Belichtung, AF usw.
Wenn du da eines davon per Auotmatik steuern lässt können schon minimalste Veränderung zu zb. unterschiedlichen Belichtungszeiten führen, was sich im Film dann durch das Flackern äußert.


----------

